# Griffin or Gemini?



## morras (8/4/16)

Morning all

Ordered my black and red rx 200 last night , now to order a tank for it.

Best between the griffin and gemini ?

Which one is easier to build on and wick , which one is less likely to leak ?

Would like to order this morning still , all advice will be appreciated !


----------



## Christos (8/4/16)

I liked the griffin. Was going to buy the gemini but ended up getting the Moradin. 
The griffin gets great reviews and is highly praised but it was a huge failure for me.
The gemini looks the same but has the centre airflow as well over the griffin.
I would go with the gemini.


----------



## Stosta (8/4/16)

May I suggest a Crius

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## morras (8/4/16)

Stosta said:


> May I suggest a Crius


Eish , this is not easy !

How much better are these tanks than my sub and toptanks , flavour and cloud wise ?

So many options , almost impossible to make a decision , I just want a nice tank with lots of flavour , easy to build and wick and no leaks......


----------



## Stosta (8/4/16)

morras said:


> Eish , this is not easy !
> 
> How much better are these tanks than my sub and toptanks , flavour and cloud wise ?
> 
> So many options , almost impossible to make a decision , I just want a nice tank with lots of flavour , easy to build and wick and no leaks......


Look, these tanks are in different leagues compared to say the STM. But they are different vape experiences, I use my STM all day, everyday, when I'm at work. When I get home, I crack open a beer and my Crius, for a much better cloud and vapour experience. I have said this before though, I haven't tried the Griffin or Gemini, so I can't give you a comparison, me punting the Crius is totally because it is so good to me I haven't bothered trying something else, for me it's perfect.

I would tell you to wait for the Simba, but for rebuilding you really want the velo deck if you're starting off, it makes the world of difference.

Crius all the way, but don't let @Nightwalker hear me say that

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (8/4/16)

i would also like to suggest the crius. Got it on my RX200 and wow wow wow. what a treat. haven't had one problem yet not even a leak.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (8/4/16)

Reviewers say the griffin is great if you have it but the gemini is dubbed the griffin killer. If you don't own any of them the general consensus is get the gemini. 
Like I said before I only tried the griffin but I had a terrible experience with it.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/4/16)

morras said:


> Morning all
> 
> Ordered my black and red rx 200 last night , now to order a tank for it.
> 
> ...


Gemini really is a Griffin killer. Build quality is miles above. Flavour more sharp and precise. Easier to build and wick. Gemini hands down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/4/16)

One look at them side by side says it all.


----------



## jprossouw (8/4/16)

I tried the Gemini, and I don't like it. Definitely not for me. And it's a damn thirsty rta. For me the crius is still a favourite


----------



## Cespian (8/4/16)

One thing to add to the above comments: I own the Crius and the Griffin. The Crius is a wonderful tank however you will be limited on your builds. The build deck and chimney section is much larger on the Griffin (try slapping a build in the crius with a 3mm ID). The Griffin is also less susceptible to dry hits because of the bigger juice flow holes (ultimately allowing for more cotton and fluffier ends for better wicking). The Crius MUST be wicked perfectly otherwise you will have a terrible time with dry hits. Since I got the Griffin, the only reason I still pick up the Crius is because the Griffin is ridiculously thirsty, regardless of the build I put in there. 

I cannot comment on the Gemini though because I've never used it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sabrefm1 (8/4/16)

was in this same boat a while ago. coming from a subtank mini i had my mind set on crius then the gemini came out and I got that instead. it def is thirsty tho. but i am still using the prebuilt claptons it came with that i built up in a rush as wanted to vape this tank and didnt want to use the subtank. so i still need lots more time and builds to go through to decide if this tank is a good buy


----------



## morras (8/4/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> was in this same boat a while ago. coming from a subtank mini i had my mind set on crius then the gemini came out and I got that instead. it def is thirsty tho. but i am still using the prebuilt claptons it came with that i built up in a rush as wanted to vape this tank and didnt want to use the subtank. so i still need lots more time and builds to go through to decide if this tank is a good buy



Thanks for all the replies.......
Did some quick reading , cons on the gemini seems to be that u cant rewick with juice in the tank ? Griffen was behind with the top airflow but general consensus is that it is now on par with the gemini with the added top airflow.

Both have people loving and hating them.......and I am still no closer to making a desicion !


----------



## Stosta (8/4/16)

morras said:


> Thanks for all the replies.......
> Did some quick reading , cons on the gemini seems to be that u cant rewick with juice in the tank ? Griffen was behind with the top airflow but general consensus is that it is now on par with the gemini with the added top airflow.
> 
> Both have people loving and hating them.......and I am still no closer to making a desicion !


If the biggest drawback is that you can't rewick with juice in the tank, that's a winner tank right there!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sabrefm1 (8/4/16)

morras said:


> Thanks for all the replies.......
> Did some quick reading , cons on the gemini seems to be that u cant rewick with juice in the tank ? Griffen was behind with the top airflow but general consensus is that it is now on par with the gemini with the added top airflow.
> 
> Both have people loving and hating them.......and I am still no closer to making a desicion !



havent got to that stage yet but I am sure the gemini will finish the liquid before I need to do a coil change lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yagya (8/4/16)

Gemini all the way.
leak proof design and clouds / flavour for days.
I just redid the wick last night without losing all the juice.


----------



## MorneW (8/4/16)

Supreme 25mm fits nicely on a rx200 

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrefm1 (8/4/16)

Yagya said:


> Gemini all the way.
> leak proof design and clouds / flavour for days.
> I just redid the wick last night without losing all the juice.


serious? turned it over and no leaks. i was checking that the glass does not come apart when removing the base like other tanks


----------



## Nightwalker (8/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Look, these tanks are in different leagues compared to say the STM. But they are different vape experiences, I use my STM all day, everyday, when I'm at work. When I get home, I crack open a beer and my Crius, for a much better cloud and vapour experience. I have said this before though, I haven't tried the Griffin or Gemini, so I can't give you a comparison, me punting the Crius is totally because it is so good to me I haven't bothered trying something else, for me it's perfect.
> 
> I would tell you to wait for the Simba, but for rebuilding you really want the velo deck if you're starting off, it makes the world of difference.
> 
> Crius all the way, but don't let @Nightwalker hear me say that


Hmmm. Crius... I'll slap that off your mod.
Personally I'd recommend the Griffin all the way. With top airflow.
Yes she is thirsty, but if if you want a loving girl, except some flaws. I even named my girl Lucy.
The Gemini is just a knock off of the Griffin. IMO.
Can't speak to the simba yet. But I hope you are buying the Griffin as you are reading this.
Every tank will have its good and bad points. I just don't care about the juice as the flavour and clouds that come are so worth it


----------



## Nightwalker (8/4/16)

And for leaks? If you wick right. None

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## morras (8/4/16)

Thanks for all the advice , took the plunge and ordered the griffin with top air flow from Sirvape.

Time will tell if it was the right call......

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (8/4/16)

morras said:


> Thanks for all the advice , took the plunge and ordered the griffin with top air flow from Sirvape.
> 
> Time will tell if it was the right call......


No. It wasn't the right call.
It was the best call. Make sure you wick her right and have fun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/4/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Hmmm. Crius... I'll slap that off your mod.
> Personally I'd recommend the Griffin all the way. With top airflow.
> Yes she is thirsty, but if if you want a loving girl, except some flaws. I even named my girl Lucy.
> The Gemini is just a knock off of the Griffin. IMO.
> ...


I will tell you they shouldnt be a choice. Having both there is no way I am getting rid of either. The Gemini kicks like a mule. Slightly more focused than the Griffin in flavor. Just as easy to build. MUCH better construction. But... Nothing quite as in-your-face than the Griffin. Still the most satisfying toot in the house. More low end flavor, brings out sugars a lot more. Very sweet tasting on some juices. 

Imagine a Griffin with Subtank inspired flavor and KILLER build yoi get the Gemini.

Not getting rid of either. And I want backups for both.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/4/16)

morras said:


> Thanks for all the advice , took the plunge and ordered the griffin with top air flow from Sirvape.
> 
> Time will tell if it was the right call......


 It is going to blow your mind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/4/16)

Sorry to hijack the thread... someone mentioned earlier and I've heard this many times before about CRIUS.. cnt do 3mm coils? .. why nt.. I only build 3id in crius and sometimes up to a 10 wrap for .62ohm which is killer in flavour 

J's saying

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (10/4/16)

jsplayn said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread... someone mentioned earlier and I've heard this many times before about CRIUS.. cnt do 3mm coils? .. why nt.. I only build 3id in crius and sometimes up to a 10 wrap for .62ohm which is killer in flavour
> 
> J's saying
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



Hey bud. What gauge wire are you using to achieve 10 wraps on a 3mm ID and are you making vertical or horizontal coils? I have managed to fit 6 wraps max using 24g. Claptons and Twisted (My claptons are usually 26/32 and 2 strands 24ga for twisted) I can fit 3 wraps max. Please show me because I'd love to try something different in the Crius. I dont even bother with the verticals because its way too much PT.


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/4/16)

Hey I use 26g kanthal 2.4id or 3id and my common build is 8wrap on 2.4id to get .48 ohm .. I once did a 10 wrap and got .62 and it fitted and wicked perfect. I haven't tried other wire coz I'm hooked on 26g kanthal. It's very versatile 

This is my current 9 wrap 2.4id kanthal reaching 0.51 ohms









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (10/4/16)

This is my 8 wrap 3id reaching .48ohm






As u can see the amount of space left u can throw another 2-4 wraps on there easily 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (10/4/16)

Crius FTW, smaller chambers give better flavour as the same wattage BUT at the expense of build options. Griffins are a bit 'rough' on the manufacturing side and have seen some where the 510 threading was out of spec, workable but undersized. Gemini's I will know soon but I suspect the Smok RTA G2 will give the same performance at a better price point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (10/4/16)

JakesSA said:


> Crius FTW, smaller chambers give better flavour as the same wattage BUT at the expense of build options. Griffins are a bit 'rough' on the manufacturing side and have seen some where the 510 threading was out of spec, workable but undersized. Gemini's I will know soon but I suspect the Smok RTA G2 will give the same performance at a better price point.


Glad I'm not the only one hating on the griffin and it's crap quality.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JakesSA (10/4/16)

Hate is a bit of a strong word but they are obviously behind the likes of OBS and SMOK in that respect, rough but workable. Kudos to Crius for introducing Velocity style decks and Kudos to the Griffin for making it bigger. Centre pin airflow looks to be the next big thing..


----------



## Christos (10/4/16)

JakesSA said:


> Hate is a bit of a strong word but they are obviously behind the likes of OBS and SMOK in that respect, rough but workable. Kudos to Crius for introducing Velocity style decks and Kudos to the Griffin for making it bigger. Centre pin airflow looks to be the next big thing..


Agreed on the word hate but I only got 2 tanks out of the griffin with the rest of my premium juice all over my mod. 
I think I'm entitled to hate after juice all over a dna 200.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/4/16)

After a little while with both in the house... the Griffin sends the Gemini running home yelping, tail between the legs, begging for mommy.

The Gemini is a nice tank. But no Griffin killer. Nice build quality. But when that wears off and all that matters is the vape... Run home to mommy. 

Getting myself another Griffy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA (10/4/16)

Tank wars !!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/4/16)

I am not impressed with the Griffin, with all the hype, it unfortunately falls short for me. The Aromamisers still gives way more flavours and build options.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I am not impressed with the Griffin, with all the hype, it unfortunately falls short for me. The Aromamisers still gives way more flavours and build options.


You only say that because its easier to build vert in the Aromamizer

Exactly what build can I not do in my Griffin that the Aromamizer can handle? I will do such a build just to prove a point.

There is a slight difference between possibility and convenience IMO. 

Aromamizer is a PITA. But KILLER flavour no jokes there.


----------



## moonunit (10/4/16)

Griffin I got has excellent build quality, the big builds make for awesome flavour and allows wicking to keep up with high watts. 

Claptons staged with 26g SS makes for quick ramp up and unbelievable flavour.






Unfortunately can't comment on the Gemini, although looks like they took a Griffin and made everything bigger and better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (10/4/16)

Guys I'm retiring from this. Cyclone FTW. 
All I'm saying is the griffin could have used a clean instead of being full of machine oil and the threads stripped which is poor workmanship from geek vape. I won't be buying any more of their products for few years.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/16)

I'm with @Christos on this one... I was really disappointed with the build quality and got rid of mine within days of getting it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cespian (10/4/16)

Twisp Edge FTW


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> You only say that because its easier to build vert in the Aromamizer
> 
> Exactly what build can I not do in my Griffin that the Aromamizer can handle? I will do such a build just to prove a point.
> 
> ...


The Griffin leaks way to easy, and that is saying alot coming from an Aromamiser user.


----------



## Cespian (10/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> The Griffin leaks way to easy, and that is saying alot coming from an Aromamiser user.



Mine hasnt leaked once since I got it (second hand from a fellow vaper). And I have made some really shoddy/hurry builds.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (10/4/16)

Cespian said:


> Mine hasnt leaked once since I got it (second hand from a fellow vaper). And I have made some really shoddy/hurry builds.


You are a far superior builder to me, and this is where in the problem lies with the Griffin.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (11/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> You are a far superior builder to me, and this is where in the problem lies with the Griffin.






I honestly suck at building. Alotta peeps can vouch for my incompetence lol. 

I think using cars as an example is quite fitting... 3 of my buddies got the Golf Velocity (I was an idiot and got a 1989 Toyota Conquest RSI instead) when it came out (brand new off the showroom). Exactly the same car just different colours. After 6 months, the one dude had his car in at Barons 8 times for various faults. The other one found out that his Chassis was built skew and regardless of what he done with the suspension, it always hanged to one side. The last guys car was absolutely perfect and still drives it today... my Griffin was probably built on Wednesday.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/4/16)

Well I must suck, cause doesn't matter what build i put on this tank, it leaks. Followed the youtube wicking mentions, doesn't seem to help, anyway it is relegated to the scrap box for the time being.


----------



## Cespian (11/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Well I must suck, cause doesn't matter what build i put on this tank, it leaks. Followed the youtube wicking mentions, doesn't seem to help, anyway it is relegated to the scrap box for the time being.



Give it another shot in a few weeks. Maybe replace your o-rings, tighten the 510, give it a nice scrub... who knows, it might be in a better mood thereafter.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

